# Cold air intake and upper intercooler piping project



## Quagga (May 30, 2017)

Finally completed installing cold air intake and my upper intercooler piping project. Love the way it looks and can feel a little bit more responsiveness. 
Aem cold air intake 
2" tubing with 3 2" elbow and 2 2" to 2.5"


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Do you plan on replacing the rubber hot side charge pipe? That will be my second change after relocating the maf into the charge pipe right next to the throttle body.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

Do you have any before and after results to compare the stock stuff to your changes?


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Stock tb is 2" is the intercooler outlet 2.5"?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

DavidGXP said:


> Stock tb is 2" is the intercooler outlet 2.5"?


Intercooler is 2.25 and so is the tb. There's a bump on the top of the intercooler inlet and outlet that lines up with a keyway on the stock quick connects that should be filed off so the coupler will slip on as far as possible. I had to use a 2.5" coupler to get over the bump. I just didn't feel like figuring out how to remove the intercooler to fill off the nubs/bumps.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

I would remove the zip tie holding the intake pipe to the rad hose. I think thats the rad hose right?


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Unrelated to the CAI, but I see you have resistors up front. What LED bulbs did you use for turn signals?


Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------



## Gen2Cruze (Jun 9, 2021)

Quagga said:


> Finally completed installing cold air intake and my upper intercooler piping project. Love the way it looks and can feel a little bit more responsiveness.
> Aem cold air intake
> 2" tubing with 3 2" elbow and 2 2" to 2.5"


Mind giving an link on where you got the piping from


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gen2Cruze said:


> Mind giving an link on where you got the piping from


Welcome aboard!

OP has not been online here since 2018

Here is a possible source: DIY Intercooler Piping

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

